# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Why do so many people have such strong feelings about the man bun?

## upcominghero

Miocic vs. dos Santos 2 Fight Live

----------


## pkipling

Haha. A lot of people just like to revolt against anything that's popular/trendy, tbh. It's the same reason many people say they don't like Taylor Swift even though they probably listen to Shake It Off anytime it's on the radio and dance along in their car. (Horrible example, I know, but maybe you get my point  :Wink:  )
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## mattj

The man bun is a crime against humanity. Sorry, but it is.

----------


## george weiss

Agreed... not many people look good with it but the ones that do... look very good  :Wink:

----------

